# Xtext oder TextEditor erweitern?



## Edub (18. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich veruche gerad einen DecoratedTextEditor zu erweitern und alle Konzepte die dahiner stehen ( Syntax highlighting, content assists , error Marker etc. ) zu implementieren. Nun bin ich zufällig auf einen Post hier im Forum gestoßen, der auf XText verweist und wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, kann man mit dem XText aus der Xtext Grammatik einen Editor mit allen (von mir gewünschten) Features automatisch generieren lassen.
Meine Situation ist nun folgende:
-Ich habe mich in alle Konzepte vom Editor eingelesen und verstanden wie ich diese implementieren kann/muss
-bin gerade an der Stelle das ganze mit Logik zu füllen, Sinnvolles Content Assists etc.
-XText könnte mir die Arbeit sehr vereinfachen

--> Die Frage ist nun die folgende: Ich würde XText nutzen, wenn ich den Quellcode vom Editor "lesen" kann und Ihn an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann.

Hat jemand schonmal mit Xtext gearbeitet und versucht den zu erweitern?

Ich danke jetzt schonmal für die Antworten, ich brauche im Moment quasi einen Entscheidungsimpuls mich in die XText Materie einzuarbeiten oder einfach meinen Angefangenen Editor weiter zu erstellen.

Gruß

Edub


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2011)

Xtext ist absolut fantastisch, IMO eine revolutionäre Technologie. Der Editor ist absolut top und Xtext generiert dir noch viel mehr als das (Builder, Index, Linker, Java Support, Serializer, Quickfixes,...)
Um die Erweiterbarkeit brauchst du dir definitiv keine Sorgen machen, der generierte Code ist absolut hervorragend und jedes Teil ist einfach austauschbar da alles auf Google Guice basiert.
Das hört sich jetzt fast so an als wäre ich itemis Mitarbeiter, oder Xtext Entwickler, aber ich bin einfach nur ein (seit 2 Jahren) begeisterter User.


----------



## Edub (18. Mai 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Xtext ist absolut fantastisch, IMO eine revolutionäre Technologie. Der Editor ist absolut top und Xtext generiert dir noch viel mehr als das (Builder, Index, Linker, Java Support, Serializer, Quickfixes,...)
> Um die Erweiterbarkeit brauchst du dir definitiv keine Sorgen machen, der generierte Code ist absolut hervorragend und jedes Teil ist einfach austauschbar da alles auf Google Guice basiert.
> Das hört sich jetzt fast so an als wäre ich itemis Mitarbeiter, oder Xtext Entwickler, aber ich bin einfach nur ein (seit 2 Jahren) begeisterter User.



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, ich werde mich die nächste Zeit mal mit XText auseinandersetzten.

Bis Bald

Edub


----------

